# Those circle belts.



## Pomander_ (Aug 24, 2008)

So I bought this dress yesterday from PacSun:

PacSun.com - Brighton Dress

I really like it, but it definitely needs to be belted on me. (I have a curvy figure, so if I don't outline my waist I look like a huge tent). Anyway, I tried all my belts with the dress and the only one that looked really good was one of those leather-and-metal belts with the round disks attached to each other. I still like the belt, but I know that they were only in for about 5 minutes, about 3 years ago. Is it too outdated? Would you wear one?

It's kind of like this, except mine is silver and black.


----------



## pinksugar (Aug 26, 2008)

I think it's fine... studs are very much in fashion at the mo, I don't think it looks particularly dated



I'm sure you could rock it!


----------



## Elizabeth* (Aug 26, 2008)

It's an amazing dress, Great Buy!!

But I don't think the belt matches the dress. The dress is colorful and the belt is black, it will destroy the look!

You can wear a white belt with it.


----------



## Jinx (Aug 26, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Elizabeth** /img/forum/go_quote.gif It's an amazing dress, Great Buy!!
But I don't think the belt matches the dress. The dress is colorful and the belt is black, it will destroy the look!

You can wear a white belt with it. 

Yeah, I agree.The belt doesn't go with the dress.

Maybe a delicate chain belt or even a pink belt or blue- something that picks up one of the colors in the dress.


----------



## Pomander_ (Aug 28, 2008)

really? i thought it looked good, but i'm terrible with matching things. it's just the only thick belt i have, and with a thin belt the dress looks too poofy. thanks for the advice, now i have to find a white belt!


----------



## Killah Kitty (Aug 28, 2008)

I like the dress, but Im on the fence about the belt. Maybe you rock it, if so, I don't think its outdated.

I agree a chain belt would be better, or even a plain black or white leather belt, the wide kind, but just plain. I think the dress is busy enough on its own.

Very nice dress though


----------



## xtiffanyx (Aug 28, 2008)

I'd also go w/ a thick white belt or a belt in one of the colors in the dress. I just don't really think that particular belt would be the best with that dress. It looking outdated isn't really a problem to me though because if I loved something not currently 'in' I'd probably still wear it though I wouldn't wear it with the whole outfit that was the trend along with it



.


----------



## Adrienne (Aug 28, 2008)

Yea, plus those types of belts never stay in place. They look nice but i hate them. A nice thick white belt will look nice.


----------



## classylass (Sep 2, 2008)

the dress and the belt, id do a different combo. but if you like the belt itself. who cares if its in style. all the better if its not. its your signature style! wear waht you want dont worry about if its dated or not...


----------



## magosienne (Sep 2, 2008)

Who cares if it's in or not ? If you like it, wear it !



I like those big belts, this one adds a nice kind of ethnic look to your outfit.


----------



## Pomander_ (Sep 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Killah Kitty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I agree a chain belt would be better, or even a plain black or white leather belt, the wide kind, but just plain. I think the dress is busy enough on its own.
Very nice dress though





Good point. Now i really like the chain idea, the huge plaid kind of needs something delicate. Thank you all for talking me out of the circle belt!


----------



## zowee (Apr 21, 2014)

I used to have that exact belt in that picture  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> all except one of the joins broke and so my belt fell in half :/


----------

